# Anyone like to come and do my car.



## mikeh (May 9, 2006)

Hi Guys,

have done the back in and have to lie flat for a while.  
My car is sitting outside collecting dirt and looking sorry for itself.

Is their anyone here who would like to give it a wash and polish or could recommend someone in the Moira area.

I have just bought a PC but can't use it for a while. Was hoping to get rid of the swirl marks.

The car is a MK5 VW Golf GTI, tornado red.

cheers.


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

i'd have done it, but i'm sick myself


----------



## mikeh (May 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Baz

I will be off for the next two weeks if you are feeling any better.


----------

